# Custom guitar info



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll be looking to buy a new guitar in march probably , and I was thinking about a gibson Les paul for a while , but from the information I gathered and the one I played , they look very overpriced . So I'm thinking abotu getting one custom made , but if it's custom , I might as well get something unique . 

I really like how heavy guitar resonnate in my hands , it's not really a thing you hear , it's more of a feel thing . So here's my project , to have a super-heavy les paul on steroids . 

Classic les paul body , with maybe a more sculpted neck heel to have better acces to higher frets
Not necessarely les paul headstock , if the luthier has his own headstock that would be great . 
22 or 24 frets
set neck or maybe neck through
rosewood , bubinga or walnut or somethign along the lines for the body 
macassar ebony top ( one with black and red stripes) 
ebony fretboard with red sharkfins 
don't really know for the neck...
probably gold hardware 
don't know for electronics , maybe some custom pickups with coild splitting

I know that a super heavy guitar will be heavy during shows , but I'm in great shape , and it can't be much worse than a double or triple neck guitar , or 10 string bass , right ? 

In what price range aproximetaly would that guitar be ? Any comment or suggestion is greatly appreciated .


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

check out this guy...he's building me a Les Paul type guitar..

http://www.heatleyguitars.com/


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I saw your future guitar in another thread , looks real nice . Drool 
Would he work with woods not on his list , or are they hard to find ? Also , is the list price firm or does he do a reduction when buying a lot of extras ?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Coustfan'01 said:


> I saw your future guitar in another thread , looks real nice . Drool
> Would he work with woods not on his list , or are they hard to find ? Also , is the list price firm or does he do a reduction when buying a lot of extras ?


I think he would be open to other woods, but it would be best to check with him. He's a very approachable guy and would definitely respond to emails or phone messages. I suggest that you give him a call to discuss..


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the answers . I'll definitely email or call him as soon as I have the money , I'd rather give my money to an honest , hardworking guy than to a big company living on its name ( either that or I'd rather get a unique , great looking , great sounding , handmade work of art for the same price Drool )


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

Talk to Scot Heatley. In my opinion, Scott is making the best LP type guitars out there right now. You won't find a better LP for the price, let alone at any price.

For something different from the typical LP, try a maple on walnut combination rather than the familiar maple on mahogany? Walnut sounds similar to mahogany, but with more clarity. Also, don’t be stuck on having a heavy guitar. A heavy guitar doesn’t always translate into a “lively” guitar. It is possible to have a very lively guitar at a reasonable weight.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

The more I look at heatley guitars , the more I'm thinking "Buy one . It's a lot better than a lp standard , and less expensive "


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

BrownID said:


> Talk to Scot Heatley. In my opinion, Scott is making the best LP type guitars out there right now. You won't find a better LP for the price, let alone at any price.
> 
> For something different from the typical LP, try a maple on walnut combination rather than the familiar maple on mahogany? Walnut sounds similar to mahogany, but with more clarity. Also, don’t be stuck on having a heavy guitar. A heavy guitar doesn’t always translate into a “lively” guitar. It is possible to have a very lively guitar at a reasonable weight.


There are quite a lot of people who think that the lighter a guitar is, the more "lively" it'll sound.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

have you tried the ibanez jet king? It has a really pleasant les paul sound, and it is one huge hunk of mahogany (not literally one piece). It seems thicker than a typical less paul, and without the maple cap, coil taps included, VERY heavy guitar. They are pretty cheap, but a great bargain.


----------

